# UPDATED- Both placed Pair of Goldens need a Home



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am trying to help someone find a home for her two Goldens. I met her when she put them on CL last fall. I called her and went and met them. The Blonde is 6 year old Sammi (spayed female), and 3 year old Jax the gorgeous redhead (unaltered male). They are housebroken, and very sweet/friendly; but with limited training. She finds herself overwhelmed trying to do it herself (very emotional).
I tried to talk her into rescue, but not the route she wants to go. I am doing this because I want to see them find a great home. I explained how rescue works, and that would be her best option. I said if I ever had to give mine up and family wouldn't step up, mine would go to rescue. 
If you think you can give these two cuties a good home and are willing to put in the work to train them, please pm me and tell me about yourself. Here they are!


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

there very beautiful , a good home will be easy to find !!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

They are really good looking dogs and nice ages. She is lucky to have you helping her make this decision.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am finding it much more difficult to place a pair, they are good dogs!


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

I do hope you can find a home for this pair soon. 

For many it is quite difficult to take in one dog, two would be quite the challenge to re-home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

They are both beautiful!! Praying a home will be found. I think rescue is the best option, too. I never will understand why anyone would be against a rescue finding them a loving home!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> GoldenMum
> 
> They are both beautiful!! Praying a home will be found. I think rescue is the best option, too. I never will understand why anyone would be against a rescue finding them a loving home!


I don't understand either, but I told her I would try to help...so I am!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're beautiful!

Can TGRR list them as a Referral on their website and/or on FB page?

NRGRR does referral listings on their site, maybe contact them to see if they will list them. The GR Rescue I use to help with before they closed down did Referral listings. People interested in a referral contacted the owner directly, they did not go through the Rescue Group or their adoption process. 


Thank you Goldenmum for helping them find a home. I hope they will be able to be placed together.


----------



## katharry1958 (Nov 27, 2014)

Have you found a home for this beautiful pair of goldens? I may interested. I home all day and have the time for them.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

katharry1958 said:


> Have you found a home for this beautiful pair of goldens? I may interested. I home all day and have the time for them.



Did you try a PM?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

We actually have been in touch, and I am doing two home checks in NC this weekend who would take the pair also. I just want to get them into the home that fits them best, so Sunday I will be all over the state to visit some potential homes. I want to thank any and all for their offers, and I will let everyone know next week what their owner has decided.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Good luck GoldenMum!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you GoldenMum for everything you're doing for these two and their owners.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Thank you GoldenMum for everything you're doing for these two and their owners.


A huge thank you from me as well!.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, I am exhausted and feel like a bit of a failure. I am beginning to realize that the best home for Jax, may not be the best home for Sammi. I did split them up for a while yesterday, and I do not think they are really bonded. The owner is till not ready to turn them into rescue, but will now look at homes separately. So, I am starting a separate thread for Sammi. I believe we may have found a wonderful home for Jax, he will meet his potential new sis tonight for a walk in the park. I have helped out a great deal with rescues, but never with a current owner. Any advice is welcome.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

No advice, but I wanted to let you know you're doing a wonderful thing. Fingers and toes crossed for everyone involved


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Same as Hubbub, no advice but it sounds like things are moving in the right direction.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

No advice from me either just a pat on the back for the wonderful thing you are doing.


----------



## katharry1958 (Nov 27, 2014)

yes, she is still undecided about giving them up.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Jax met his potential new parents, and big sis. It went so well he went home with them for a trial, hoping this is the one!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, it looks good!! :crossfing


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, Jax is definitely in his forever home, he loves his Daddy!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Good job GoldenMum!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aww, this is wonderful, looks like a perfect fit and he's been there all his life. 

Thank you Goldenmum for helping this family and making it possible for Jax to have a great home.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Very good news!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Glad to hear it. You rock!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Awww Dawn thank you so much for sharing - that boy seems to have taken to his new home immediately - clearly it was where he was meant to be!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I will update the thread title now that Jax and Sammi have both been placed. 

Thanks Goldenmum!


----------

